# good day from vancouver island!



## msmack (Jan 4, 2007)

hey there, any other people from vancouver island... so hard to find mac here on my side of the island...i resort to ebay most of the time...


----------



## Janice (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to have you on the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for posting your intro, I'm sure we have others from your area here.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## msmack (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 5, 2007)

Greetings fellow wetling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm up in Nanaimo.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello From NYC! I stumbled across this site last night and am so excited to find it. Oh, my name is Dina btw


----------



## Shawna (Jan 5, 2007)

Yay!  Another fan from Vancouver Island.  Do you get to the Nanaimo counter much?  My family lives there so I drop by there from time to time.  Maybe we'll run into each other there sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And let me know if you are ever coming to Victoria.  We can plan a trip to MAC.


----------



## juli (Jan 5, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## msmack (Jan 6, 2007)

i rarely go to nanaimo... so its ebay for me! i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to go to vic and check out the mac counter!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_i rarely go to nanaimo... so its ebay for me! i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to go to vic and check out the mac counter!_

 
Be sure to let me know if you make it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My family all think I am nuts with the mac thing so it's nice to have someone as obsessed as I am to shop with


----------



## msmack (Jan 6, 2007)

i just purchased another 6 pigments on ebay... well samples... so i will be armed and dangerous ( and in the know) when i make it to victoria! i purchased... all girl, fuschia, grape, violet, accent red, purple glitter and vanilla... very enthused indeed!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!! I'm sure you'll love it here!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## msmack (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks everyone! so friendly!~


----------



## user79 (Jan 8, 2007)

Heya! I'm from BC as well (Vancouver) but have lived away now since 1998. Still go back once in a while to see my parents. 

Enjoy your time here!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Aug 27, 2009)

Yaay, Vancouver Island! I'm from Campbell River. Going to Nanaimo this weekend to pick up a few things. They are pretty slow in getting new collections in but very few people go there so you don't have to worry too much about things being sold out. I just picked up 2 backups of lollipop lovin from there about a month ago.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2009)

Guys... *2007*


----------



## AshleyTatton (Aug 28, 2009)

Blame me for that one, I noticed it was old I just know there's not too many Van Isle girls that are all that into MAC, let alone ones on Specktra!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey! Another vancouver island girl! Nice to meet you


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2009)




----------

